# Mouse works in Terminal, but not in X.



## Unibello (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello, this is my first post here. 

I recently decided to make the switch from Linux to FreeBSD. I first tried out FreeBSD 8, but the DVD didn't have anything ecept for language packs, and the FTP didn't work, even with DSL, so I tried 7.3 legacy, and got a successful install (yay!), installed and x server and afterstep (can't you just remember nextstep, back in the day...  ). The mouse didn't work, so I tried xfce instead, with the same problem. Since then, I've tried every single patch existing on forums and websites for mice and the x server, to no avail. The funny thing is that in the terminal/shell, I can tell mouser is running correctly, and I can move around my little cursor in the shell, and in vi, yet as soon as I start up X, it doesn't move, and just sits in the exact center of the screen. This is really beginning to bother me, because what I thought would just be a weekend's installation has began to cut into my productivity; I have to use other computers to run the apps I need to run.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! I'm tired of trying to squeeze expandability into ubuntu. 

Thank you!


----------



## Beastie (Jul 9, 2010)

Are HALd and D-Bus running? If not... /etc/rc.conf:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start`
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start`


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2010)

Unibello said:
			
		

> Hello, this is my first post here.



[thread=4224]Sticky: Configuring X - read before you ask questions![/thread]


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 9, 2010)

Check this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3830
I am not sure but maybe you need to write also *moused_enable="YES"* on /etc/rc.conf


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 9, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Check this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3830
> I am not sure but maybe you need to write also *moused_enable="YES"* on /etc/rc.conf



Having the mouse pointer in console mode means moused is already running.  For a USB mouse, moused will run even without being enabled in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## Unibello (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, I finally got it working.


----------

